# Medicare Criteria for Euflexxa medication?



## LynnS.321 (Feb 18, 2009)

Does anyone know the Medicare criteria for using Euflexxa medication?
We use Supartz and Synvisc, but can't find the criteria for charging patients for Euflexxa (if we order medication).  
Thanks so much in advance for any help.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 18, 2009)

The only approved indication for this type of treatment (NC Medicare Carrier) is osteoarthritis of the knee as supported by one of the following ICD-9 codes that should submitted of the claim for this service:

715.16 Osteoarthrosis, localized, primary, lower leg

715.26 Osteoarthrosis, localized, secondary, lower leg

715.36 Osteoarthrosis, localized, not specified whether primary or secondary, lower leg

715.96 Osteoarthrosis, unspecified whether generalized or localized, lower leg

This is applicable to Euflexxa, Hyalgan, Supartz, Orthosvisc and Synvisc


----------



## LynnS.321 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you so much.
I just wanted to be sure Euflexxa was included with Hyalgen, Synvisc and Supartz and would be covered by Medicare with the Osteoarthritis guidelines, same as Synvsc and Supartz.


----------



## LynnS.321 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Actual Medicare guidline that mentions Euflexxa?*

Would you happen to know where I could find the acutual Medicare guideline that mentions Euflexxa in writing?
Thanks again so much.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll list a couple since I don't know who covers your Medicare region....

http://www.ngsmedicare.com/NGSMedicare/lcd/L25820_att_Intraarticular.htm

http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/policy/inj033.pdf

http://www.cignagovernmentservices.com/partb/pubs/news/2007/0107/cope5205.html

(Keep in mind that the last link does not have the updated "J" codes but the policy is still the same)


----------



## LynnS.321 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Thank you!*

Thank you so much.
That is what I needed.  I really appreciate your help.
Lynn, CPC


----------

